# Baroque voices set (8 CD'S)



## Chris Albion (Apr 14, 2009)

release comming on August 24

Click on the link below to see the covers and descriptions.
http://www.facebook.com/discography/edit/info.php?aid=101872197611&save_success#/album.php?aid=85121&id=102205644560&ref=mf


----------

